# Tilt Tamer Select



## RAM56 (Aug 28, 2008)

If you're considering giving it a try - go for it. I finally added one to my Primal mainly because the I-glide was eating cables, 2 sets a year. 

Installation and set-up was a snap. The cable wear is gone, so it's already paid for itself. 
The bow now holds steadier and groups at longer range are much more consistent. 

If it turns out not to be for you don't worry, they seem to sell in a heartbeat here on the classifieds.


----------

